# Interrupteur compatible Homekit, ampoules et prises connectées ?



## lloydnet (3 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai essayé de trouver une réponse à ma question, mais j'avoue être encore un peu dans le flou.
J'ai pour l'instant un pont HUE (avec des ampoules HUE et IKEA via HomeBridge) + prises connectées MEROSS + la gestion de mes volets SOMY RTS via HomeBridge et un module RFXCOM, le tout totalement gérés dans l'application "Maison".

Mon objectif est justement de n'utiliser que l'application "Maison" et/ou Raccourcis et pas d'autres applications.

Je cherche actuellement à essayer d'avoir la configuration suivante :

remplacer un interrupteur classique (sans neutre) par un interrupteur connecté pour gérer un luminaire dans lequel je mettrai des ampoules connectées (Hue ou Ikea)
Je souhaite que ces ampoules soient contrôlées soit par cet interrupteur, soit par une scène plus globale faisant intervenir d'autres objets connectés, comme des prises ou les volets
et enfin je cherche un second interrupteur qui pourra donc éteindre les prises et ampoules connectées, fermer les volets et allumer le luminaire cité ci-dessus
J'ai regardé et testé un switch mural Philips HUE (à mettre derrière un interrupteur classique). L’inconvénient que je lui trouve est qu'il ne peut pas contrôler autre chose que des ampoules HUE. Même si dans Maison, on lui demande de gérer une prise connectée, il ne peut que l'éteindre ou allumer et ne fait pas les deux, car il n'associe qu'une seule action, car il n'y a qu'un bouton. C'était un interrupteur à bascule classique, peut être d'un poussoir pourrait faire mieux ?
J'ai regardé côté AQARA, mais les modules sont trop gros pour être intégrés derrière mes interrupteurs physiques existants. Le bouton interrupteur sans fil a aussi la limitation de ne pas gérer de retour donc dans Maison, il ne sait que allumer ou éteindre, mais pas les deux si j'ai bien lu.

Quelqu'un ici a t il une expérience avec les interrupteurs muraux AQARA sans fil ou avec fil mais sans neutre ?
Sinon peut être qu'un interrupteur NIKKO pourrait être la solution, mais ces 2 types d'interrupteur permettent ils de commander autre chose que des amploules connectées ?

Sinon, la solution qui me semble être la plus facile, mais esthétiquement pas la mieux serait d'utiliser un switch Philips HUE configuré dans Maison qui permet alors d'utiliser un bouton pour tout allumer, un autre pour tout éteindre et 2 autres pour ce qu'on veut.

En espérant avoir été clair


----------



## Moutaille (3 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir,
De mon coté, j'ai remplacé certains interrupteurs que j'ai branché en direct et ensuite j'ai mis une ampoule Ikea et son interrupteur à la place de l'interrupteur "standard". Ca marche très bien ! 
Même en cas de coupure Wifi tu peux piloter tes lumières donc c'est plutôt cool.
Après je ne suis pas certain que tu puisses avoir 2 interrupteurs sur une seule lumière. A voir...

Je sais que le switch Philips Hue est très efficace également mais je ne l'ai jamais testé. Par contre je pense qu'il est quand même plus cher que les accessoires Ikea...


----------



## lloydnet (3 Octobre 2021)

Merci pour ton retour @Moutaille 

Tu coup, tu as aussi le hub IKEA j'imagine ? 
Et autre question : peux tu configurer l'interrupteur IKEA dans l'appli "Maison" ?
Le plus difficile, je trouve, est de trouver un interrupteur qui puisse contrôler autre chose que des ampoules... et dans ce cas, il n'y a pas d'autre choix (logique finalement) que d'avoir au minimum 2 boutons : 1 pour une scène qui allume tout et l'autre pour tout éteindre.

Les wall switch Philips Hue sont bien dans le sens où tu peux garder ton interrupteur initial (ce qui peut être bien pour la déco) mais alors tu te limites à ne gérer que des ampoules connectées à ton pont HUE.
Le Dimmer switch Philips est à 20 euros et permet d'avoir 4 boutons configurables dans "Maison", donc à la vue des prestations, je ne le trouve pas si cher que ça 

Le système LEGRAND semble pas mal, mais tu ne vois pas les interrupteur dans "Maison" donc trop limité pour moi. Par contre, pour celui qui n'a pas besoin de cela, je trouve qu'ils ont fait un boulot assez bien intégré et plutôt simple.


----------



## Tiberius (4 Octobre 2021)

Les interrupteurs Aqara sans fils (les boutons en fait) permettent de piloter ce qui peut l’être dans Maison (scènes ou accessoires), donc tout ce qui est pilotable, pas uniquement des lumières (Je ne sais pas si c’est le cas des interrupteurs qui se branchent sur le circuit électrique).


----------



## lloydnet (4 Octobre 2021)

Merci @Tiberius pour l'info sur les interrupteur/boutons Aqara 

ça reste donc une bonne alternative  sans être limité aux ampoules


----------



## Moutaille (4 Octobre 2021)

Salut tout le monde !! 
Concernant les interrupteurs Ikea malheureusement, non, tu ne pourras pas piloter autre chose que les lumières Ikea. Ou alors la prise connectée Ikea mais rien d'autre.
En fait dans l'app Maison tu ne vois QUE la lumière, que tu peux bien entendu piloter avec son intensité ou ses couleurs par exemple. 
Donc c'est quand même un peu plus limité que les boutons Aqara il semblerait.


----------



## lloydnet (5 Octobre 2021)

Merci pour ton retour @Moutaille , car je trouve que ce type d'information n'est pas facile à obtenir... à moins d'acheter et de tester.

Donc ça sort du scope pour moi, je pense que pour faire ce que je veux, je vais tester en premier sur un dimmer switch Philipps HUE, puis peut être plus tard sur un interrupteur NIKO ou similaire (à 4 boutons).
Sinon il reste aussi l'AQARA, mais à un seul bouton (mais 3 types de pression).


----------



## Tiberius (5 Octobre 2021)

lloydnet a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour @Moutaille , car je trouve que ce type d'information n'est pas facile à obtenir... à moins d'acheter et de tester.
> 
> Donc ça sort du scope pour moi, je pense que pour faire ce que je veux, je vais tester en premier sur un dimmer switch Philipps HUE, puis peut être plus tard sur un interrupteur NIKO ou similaire (à 4 boutons).
> Sinon il reste aussi l'AQARA, mais à un seul bouton (mais 3 types de pression).


Aqara c’est 2 boutons (double rocker wireless switch ) et 3 actions par bouton (simple pression, double pression et pression longue). Mais effectivement, il y a aussi un accessoire Aqara avec bouton simple.


----------



## soiziclecros (6 Octobre 2021)

J’ai deux prises Ève, une pour un luminaire (ampoule ordinaire) et l’autre pour ma chaîne hi-fi, tout fonctionne bien avec Maison depuis l’iPad et l’iPhone


----------



## lloydnet (6 Octobre 2021)

Yes, c'est vrai, mais @Tiberius, le AQARA Wireless Remote Swtich (lien) peut avoir 1 ou 2 boutons et celui-ci n'est pas branché sur des fils existants, il est totalement autonome. C'est certainement aussi une bonne alternative. Après, il faut un pont dédié ou alors installer un dongle Zigbee car sinon à force, ça va faire beaucoup de ponts 

Merci @soiziclecros pour l'info sur les systèmes EVE.
J'utilise pour l'instant des prises MEROSS sans soucis (qui fonctionnent en WiFi 2.4) aussi dans l'appli Maison (je n'ai même pas installé l'application Meross).
​


----------



## Moutaille (6 Octobre 2021)

@lloydnet 
Je me posais une question concernant tes prises MEROSS. Tu n'as pas des allumages/extinctions intempestifs de tes prises ?! 
J'utilise des prises Homekit achetées sur AliExpress sans marque particulière mais elles sont vraiment pourries ! Elles s'allument avec les automatisations mais s'éteignent sans aucune raison apparente ! Et je dois les rallumer manuellement... Je comptais prendre des MEROSS mais j'attends ton retour !


----------



## lloydnet (6 Octobre 2021)

J'ai acheté mes premières il y a presque 1 an et je m'en serts basiquement pour éclairer un séjour au même titre que des ampoules connectées. Elles sont donc allumées en général le soir et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis intempestifs.
Parfois il arrive qu'elles mettent plus de temps à s'allumer ou s'éteindre, mais je crois que le soucis vient de ma box qui n'arrive plus à gérer autant de périphériques wifi connectés... une veille box SFR qui ne possède même pas de wifi 5 Ghz.
Le plus casse pieds avec ce type de prise et justement le fait de les appairer, car si tu as du wifi 5 Ghz, ça peut poser problème.
Je n'ai pas d'automatisation qui gère ces prises c'est un dinner switch Philpps qui permet de les allumer toutes ou de les éteindre. Et pour une autre je ne l'allume qu'au travers de l'appli Maison.
Par contre il te faut un "concentrateur" de type Apple TV ou HomePod Mini il me semble pour les utiliser.
J'ai des type FR ou EU selon les promos du moment où j'avais besoin d'en acheter.


----------



## Moutaille (7 Octobre 2021)

D'accord, merci pour les conseils, je verrai également en fonction des promos pour essayer cette marque !


----------



## lloydnet (7 Octobre 2021)

Fais bien attention, car il y a des modèles avec et sans compatibilité homekit et vu les prix plus attractifs lorsqu'elles ne sont pas comptibles homekit, on a vite fait de se tromper


----------



## Tiberius (7 Octobre 2021)

En tout cas les prises Eve sont (beaucoup) plus chères, mais avec la techno Thread je n'ai aucune latence (bon, je n'ai qu'une prise pour l'instant) et pas de souci de Wifi . Mais bien sûr, il faut une Apple TV ou un HomePod, sinon ça passe en bluetooth, et la, niveau latence, c'est pas la même histoire...


----------



## Moutaille (7 Octobre 2021)

C'est bon à savoir effectivement ! 
Mais oui, les produits Eve sont PAS DU TOUT au même tarif !!


----------



## lloydnet (7 Octobre 2021)

Idem pour les MEROSS, il faut un concentrateur (apple tv ou homePod Mini) pour les utiliser en Wifi.
J'ai toujours entendu du bien des produits EVE, mais ça fait mal au portemonnaie


----------



## Moutaille (7 Octobre 2021)

D'accord il va falloir que je me pose les bonnes questions sur le tarif et la qualité que je veux!
Pas de souci j'ai bien un HomePod mini et une Apple TV !


----------



## Nanardtetard (8 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
Pour ma part, j'utilise des prises et interrupteurs/variateurs de chez Legrand et je les vois tres bien dans Maison. Mais il faut passer par un concentrateur Legrand, soit un module à mettre dans le tableau electrique (ce que j'ai fait) soit un module qui se branche sur une prise electrique traditionelle.


----------



## Moutaille (8 Octobre 2021)

Oui j'avais entendu également beaucoup de retour de la part de personnes qui ont du LEGRAND. Par contre j'ai lu aussi beaucoup de bugs etc... Tu n'es pas embêté @Nanardtetard ?


----------



## lloydnet (8 Octobre 2021)

Merci pour ton retour @Nanardtetard.
Par contre j'ai lu qu'on ne voyait pas les interrupteurs dans Maison : il a du y avoir une évolution, c'est cool 
Tu nous confirmes que tu peux les voir dans Maison et que tu peux ensuite affecter ce que tu veux au bouton (prises, volets, ampoules, ...) ?
J'avais aussi regardé le fait de mettre un module dans le tableau électrique, car c'est simple et pas visible.
L'un des avantages que je vois, pour moi, chez Legrand est le fait d'avoir le même desgin que mes actuels interrupteurs Celiane.


----------



## Nanardtetard (13 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
Voici une capture de ma "Maison", l'interrupteur connecté Legrand (avec variateur) est affiché comme une lampe mais comme il commande la lumière c'est plutôt logique.
Pour info, le contrôle du variateur est dispo dans Maison également, mais je ne m'en sert pas.


----------



## lloydnet (13 Octobre 2021)

Merci @@Nanardtetard ! 

Du coup peux aussi lui affecter autre chose que des lumières ?


----------



## sebicbo (27 Octobre 2021)

lloydnet a dit:


> Yes, c'est vrai, mais @Tiberius, le AQARA Wireless Remote Swtich (lien) peut avoir 1 ou 2 boutons et celui-ci n'est pas branché sur des fils existants, il est totalement autonome. C'est certainement aussi une bonne alternative. Après, il faut un pont dédié ou alors installer un dongle Zigbee car sinon à force, ça va faire beaucoup de ponts
> 
> Merci @soiziclecros pour l'info sur les systèmes EVE.
> J'utilise pour l'instant des prises MEROSS sans soucis (qui fonctionnent en WiFi 2.4) aussi dans l'appli Maison (je n'ai même pas installé l'application Meross).
> ​


Bonjour à tous, je passe ici par hasard et je voudrais vous faire part de mes observations.

l'utilisation d'interrupteur connecté rend l'utilisation d'ampoules connecté beaucoup moins utiles.
le remplacement par des boutons poussoirs et la connection en continue de mes ampoules est vraiment pratique.

j'utilise les raccourcis de apple dans home pour allumer quand c'est éteint et éteindre quand c'est allumé. j'en parle dans une video youtube si ça vous intéresse : https://youtu.be/-o8XnqRYhOs

Sinon, et je n'ai pas encore tester, mais il y a les modules hue qui transforme les interupteur physique en commande hue et donc homekit ->https://www.amazon.com/Philips-Hue-2-Pack-Switch-Module/dp/B098BTPK7F

Sinon, perso j'utilise les logitech Pop qui sont top et comptable homekit avec le pont v2, mais c'est un achat de pont supplémentaire come le dis si bien lloydnet.

Voilà, j'espere que vous trouverez votre voie dans cette jungle qu'est homekit.


Sébastien Goffin


----------



## Tiberius (27 Octobre 2021)

sebicbo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je passe ici par hasard et je voudrais vous faire part de mes observations.
> 
> l'utilisation d'interrupteur connecté rend l'utilisation d'ampoules connecté beaucoup moins utiles.
> le remplacement par des boutons poussoirs et la connection en continue de mes ampoules est vraiment pratique.


En fait j'ai l'impression qu'on parle parfois d'interrupteur alors qu'il s'agit de boutons. Je pense que les 2 ont leur place : s'il s'agit de contrôler une ampoule simple (genre lumière des toilettes ), un interrupteur (à la place de l'interrupteur physique, relié sur les fils existant) fait très bien l'affaire, mais si on veut jouer sur les ambiances et mettre des ampoules/luminaires connectées réglables en intensité et en couleur, alors il vaut mieux utiliser des boutons (et supprimer les interrupteurs physiques pour éviter la déconnection des ampoules).

PS : @sebicbo , j'ai aussi créé une chaine dédié à l'univers HomeKit (cf. ma signature), mais je suis loin d"atteindre ton nombre de vues et d'abonnés. Mais bon, je débute .


----------



## Balrog (28 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, j’aurais une petite question voir si j’ai bien compris. 
Je suis équipé essentiellement en ampoule et interrupteur mural meross pour mon éclairage. Dans certaine pièce je n’est pas la possibilité d’avoir de fils neutre pour mes interrupteurs. Je voudrais donc des boutons pour contrôler mes ampoules meross autre que Siri. 
Donc si j’ai bien compris avec IKEA impossible d’interagir avec autre chose qu’avec leur produit. Mais Les télécommande Hue c’est possible ?

Merci et désoler pour mon écriture.


----------



## leyomgui (30 Octobre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> @lloydnet
> Je me posais une question concernant tes prises MEROSS. Tu n'as pas des allumages/extinctions intempestifs de tes prises ?!
> J'utilise des prises Homekit achetées sur AliExpress sans marque particulière mais elles sont vraiment pourries ! Elles s'allument avec les automatisations mais s'éteignent sans aucune raison apparente ! Et je dois les rallumer manuellement... Je comptais prendre des MEROSS mais j'attends ton retour !


Bonjour, il y a encore quelques mois, les prises Meross et interrupteurs avaient quelques coupures intempestives. Mais en août/septembre (de mémoire), il y a eût un update de firmware. Depuis, je n'ai plus aucune coupure. Et ce, sur 7 éléments Meross (plusieurs modèles d'interrupteurs et prises connectées).


----------



## Balrog (30 Octobre 2021)

leyomgui a dit:


> Bonjour, il y a encore quelques mois, les prises Meross et interrupteurs avaient quelques coupures intempestives. Mais en août/septembre (de mémoire), il y a eût un update de firmware. Depuis, je n'ai plus aucune coupure. Et ce, sur 7 éléments Meross (plusieurs modèles d'interrupteurs et prises connectées).


Ça fait plusieurs mois que j’en ai. Aucune coupure à signaler.


----------



## guymauve (31 Octobre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> @lloydnet
> Je me posais une question concernant tes prises MEROSS. Tu n'as pas des allumages/extinctions intempestifs de tes prises ?!
> J'utilise des prises Homekit achetées sur AliExpress sans marque particulière mais elles sont vraiment pourries ! Elles s'allument avec les automatisations mais s'éteignent sans aucune raison apparente ! Et je dois les rallumer manuellement... Je comptais prendre des MEROSS mais j'attends ton retour !


Pour info j’ai du meross en prise extérieure et je n’ai aucun souci. Ça fonctionne au top. J’ai acheté aussi leur système pour porte de garage et c’est toujours aussi bon.


----------



## Moutaille (31 Octobre 2021)

Est ce que les interrupteurs Meross ont besoin d'un neutre pour fonctionner ? 
Parce que moi mes installations n'en ont pas et j'aimerai pourtant piloter mes éclairages (spots au plafond etc...)
D'ailleurs j'imagine qu'il n'y a pas de solution si ce n'est remplacer mes spots ?!


----------



## Tiberius (31 Octobre 2021)

Il existe pas mal d’interrupteurs (ou juste le boîtier du commutation) qui fonctionnent sans neutre. Mais faut bien vérifier, car la plupart en ont besoin.


----------



## Moutaille (1 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour @Tiberius 
Tu aurais des exemples ? Et concrètement ça voudrait dire que je peux mettre ça dans mon interrupteur (va et vient) sans changer les spots au plafond ??


----------



## Balrog (1 Novembre 2021)

guymauve a dit:


> Pour info j’ai du meross en prise extérieure et je n’ai aucun souci. Ça fonctionne au top. J’ai acheté aussi leur système pour porte de garage et c’est toujours aussi bon





Moutaille a dit:


> Est ce que les interrupteurs Meross ont besoin d'un neutre pour fonctionner ?
> Parce que moi mes installations n'en ont pas et j'aimerai pourtant piloter mes éclairages (spots au plafond etc...)
> D'ailleurs j'imagine qu'il n'y a pas de solution si ce n'est remplacer mes spots ?!


Tout mes interrupteurs on besoin d’un neutre.


----------



## Tiberius (1 Novembre 2021)

Bon alors il en existe plusieurs, mais tous ne sont pas forcément HomeKit (Mais a voir avec Homebridge ou équivalent)
Parmi ceux qui sont compatibles Homekit, chez Aqara par exemple, il ont un de leur modèle sans neutre, il ont aussi un micromodule sans neutre. Il me semble que Shelly fait un micromodule sans neutre egalement.


----------



## Moutaille (1 Novembre 2021)

D'accord merci. Pour le Aqara on parle de celui ci ? Parce qu'il ne me semble pas compatible Homekit... 



			https://www.domadoo.fr/fr/peripheriques/5387-xiaomi-aqara-micromodule-onoff-zigbee-30-1250w-sans-neutre-ssm-u02-6970504213302.html


----------



## Tiberius (1 Novembre 2021)

Oui, ça c’est le micromodule. Sinon l’interrupteur c’est celui-ci : https://www.domadoo.fr/fr/peripheri...ee-30-sans-neutre-ws-euk02-6970504214781.html

En fait ces accessoires sont visibles dans l’application Aqara, et je suppose qu’ils sont accessibles depuis le hub, qui lui est compatible HomeKit. Mais je n’ai pas essayé, donc je ne peux pas le garantir. J’ai prévu d’essayer cet interrupteur pour mettre dans la salle de bain, mais ce n’est pas pour tout de suite.


----------



## Moutaille (2 Novembre 2021)

Est ce que ce type d'interrupteur peut se monter en lieu et place de l'un des interrupteurs d'un système va et vient que j'ai actuellement  ? Ca fonctionnera ? 
Désolé je n'y connais rien du tout en branchement électrique...


----------



## Tiberius (2 Novembre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Est ce que ce type d'interrupteur peut se monter en lieu et place de l'un des interrupteurs d'un système va et vient que j'ai actuellement  ? Ca fonctionnera ?
> Désolé je n'y connais rien du tout en branchement électrique...


Pour les va et viens, il y a un fil supplémentaire, dans ça ne fonctionnera probablement pas avec un interrupteur simple.


----------



## Moutaille (2 Novembre 2021)

Ah donc ça veut dire que je ne pourrais pas l'installer sur un va et vient... Dommage... 
Ca veut donc dire que je dois condamner les interrupteurs, changer les spots pour des spots connectés et utiliser un interrupteur connecté pour les piloter si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## Balrog (3 Novembre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Ah donc ça veut dire que je ne pourrais pas l'installer sur un va et vient... Dommage...
> Ca veut donc dire que je dois condamner les interrupteurs, changer les spots pour des spots connectés et utiliser un interrupteur connecté pour les piloter si j'ai bien compris ?


J’ai un meross en vas et vient. D’autre doivent exister


----------



## Moutaille (3 Novembre 2021)

@Balrog 
Merci pour cette info ! Il est compatible Homekit ton Meross ? Est ce que tu aurais un schéma de câblage ?
Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Balrog (3 Novembre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> @Balrog
> Merci pour cette info ! Il est compatible Homekit ton Meross ? Est ce que tu aurais un schéma de câblage ?
> Merci d'avance !!


Oui sur amazone. Ils font pas mal de chose regarde leur boutique.

Interrupteur Va et Vient Connecté Homekit (FIL NEUTRE REQUIS), Interrupteur à 2 Voies Compatible avec Siri, Alexa, Google Home, Interrupteur Tactile avec Commande Vocale et Contrôle à Distance (1) https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B08JQ4PTWD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_5Z1Q2BW1T79VSKEJE1SW


----------



## Moutaille (3 Novembre 2021)

@Balrog 
Merci mais malheureusement c'est bien ce que je pensais, il faut un neutre et je n'en ai pas dans mes interrupteurs...


----------



## Balrog (3 Novembre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> @Balrog
> Merci mais malheureusement c'est bien ce que je pensais, il faut un neutre et je n'en ai pas dans mes interrupteurs...


Si tu a une prise pas loin certain pique dessus… mais c’est interdit


----------



## Moutaille (3 Novembre 2021)

Ah oui mais je ne vais pas me mettre à faire des saignées dans les murs etc... Tant pis !!


----------

